# I've Had A Nice Drink....



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

and I want to buy myself a birthday present.... (yes, I know, sad, but no other bugger will)

I want, I want, I want. An SKX011J. On a bracelet as I have a spare rubber strap.

Discuss.

15 minutes please, as I want to push the button and go to bed. When you get to my age.....

Wait for it..... Go!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well the bay should be able to help you, there's also a few other sites that have them up for sale at the moment









BTW Cheers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Well the bay should be able to help you, there's also a few other sites that have them up for sale at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think of the watch itself? Looks a bit blurry to me.

Cheeers. hic.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't got one myself, but if your after a good solid Seiko you can't go wrong especially if your after a Orange dialed watch


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Haven't got one myself, but if your after a good solid Seiko you can't go wrong especially if your after a Orange dialed watch


Good enough for me. Thank you and Goodnight.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No problem, look forward to seeing your new purchase soon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I had one, really nice watch...I miss it


----------

